# Pet Cargo Cover for Tesla Model S, Model X, and Model Y



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/performance-pedal-covers

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more*

*DESRIPTION*

The EVANNEX Pet Cargo Cover provides excellent protection for your Tesla Model S, Model X, or Model Y trunk. The cargo cover is perfect for shedding pets, transport of cleaning supplies or paints, or hauling furniture and other loads which might cause a mess in your trunk. Made of a water resistant vinyl and nylon material, it keeps the trunk area dry and protects your interior carpeting. Simple installation makes it easy to set-up and breakdown in no time. The Pet Cargo Cover for Tesla Model S, Model X, and Model Y is designed for easy fitment with adjustable hook and loop fastener flaps.

*GALLERY *





































​*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more*

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/performance-pedal-covers

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]


----------

